# Dog vehicle suggestions?



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

So, I'm looking to possibly break my lease and get a bigger vehicle.

I have a Honda Civic and believe it or not, I can fit a 36" crate in the back seat, but the crate is now too small for my dog.

I'm hoping to get a vehicle that I can easily fit two 42" crates in, just in the event that I ever get a second dog down the road. I don't want to find myself in this position again! I go out to sporting events so I can't have teh dog loose in the back, she has to be crated so I can keep the doors open in warm weather.

I was looking at Dodge Caravan's with the stow 'n go seats. They have a lot of usable space and are fairly cheap, but some people don't like that brand? Anyone here have one and how do you like it? Has it been reliable for you?

I'm hoping to get something used, with lower mileage so it's cheaper and I can afford to finance it. I don't want to lease again!

Honda Odessey's have been suggested, and while that would be easier for me since I have a Honda currently and my dealership will make life easier for me if I get another vehicle from them, they are very expensive and they have no stock until the 2014's come in. 

I'm finding a lot of vehicles don't have a flat back area and/or the back seats don't fold down flat, so I'm thinking a minivan will be best?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you don't have to go offroad I think minvans are THE best choice. Offroad, they are not so good....Dirt roads ok. I would look at the Toyota Minivan but they hold their value so a used one would not be so cheap.
.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

4 door pick up with a cap.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> 4 door pick up with a cap.


This is what I'm thinking for my next, but I'm afraid to cough up the gas mileage.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know I have and love the pick up with a cap, but fuel economy is not as good as a minivan (and if you get a pick up you may as well get a full size monster because small one will have limited crate size) and anymore the walls are so high you can't lean over them but have to have a wheel step or a step stool.

I just need 4WD for search and rescue stuff and to be able to pull the boat and put it in most places we don't have a ramp. 

The cap kind of limits (to me) the utility of actually having a truck not to mention the hassle of removing the crates. Were I to do it over, I would just go no cap, custom insulated dog boxes that were easy to remove. If I were thinking pet and dog sports I would get a minivan hands down. The two doors opening on the sides are really nice for cross ventilation.

EDIT *cough* of course this is something satisfying to be able to accelerate past any jerk who won't let you in on the on ramp. The 5.7L V8 on that Tundra is quite the experience when you floor it...have to make sure there is nothing on the dash! ...... My overall fuel economy in foothills terrain and mix of city and highway is about 16 mpg. I get about 18 on the HWY. A V6 does not do that much better in a truck on the HWY but does in the city.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got a used Chrysler Town and Country minivan, with the stow and go seats. I love it. I can get three 36" crates in it with no problem. Most of the dog show people I know have either the Dodge Grand Caravan or the Town and Country. 

We've gotten 3 people, 4 GSDs and 4 dachshunds (all crated), with a grooming table, extra (flattened) crates, a dolly, 2 exercise pens, and all the other junk we drag around to dog shows (including our bags to stay at a hotel) crammed into my friend's Grand Caravan, more than once.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, I thought about a truck with the cap, but the gas mileage and how high up they are kind of turned me off.

The minivans are lower to the ground, so less jumping up/down for the dogs and of course they are climate controlled with the rest of the vehicle too, which is a bonus.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You might want to check out a used Honda Element. I don't know if it would accommodate 2 of the great big crates, but it's a fabulous little dog hauler. 

You can completely remove the rear seats (easily, they just unclip and are designed to pop right out and store flat in your garage). You then have a totally flat cargo area with no wheel well. If you occasionally need the seats and want to leave them in, they conveniently flatten and flip up against the wall of the rear area to get them out of the way (this reduces rear visibility though). It looks like this: Google Image Result for http://0.tqn.com/d/suvs/1/0/v/G/-/-/Cargo.JPG With the seats gone, it looks like this:
Google Image Result for http://0.tqn.com/d/trucks/1/0/-/M/05_element_cargo2.jpg

Best of all, the entire rear area has a textured plastic floor that you can just mop out if a dog pukes in it (just avoid the "SC" trim line, which has a carpeted rear). I am loving having a non-carpeted floor for hauling dogs. It makes mud a non-issue too, after a fun day of outdoor adventures. 

It is also pretty decent with its gas mileage, unlike most SUVs and trucks (22-25 mpg, for us). And you get Honda reliability, which you already know about with your Civic. It also drives like a car, not a truck.

Also, there are heavy-duty cargo clips all over to clip in safety "seat belt" harnesses for multiple dogs, which we prefer to crates. 

ETA: to avoid jumping in the Element, we purchased a set of fold up stairs. They fold up into a little box, and they unfold into a set of three big, wide carpeted stairs that my old dog and blind dog both easily navigate to get in the tailgate. We found them on ebay, and they are the best thing ever for older dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What I see a lot of folks do to keep the minivans cool is cover them with aluminet tarps. I will admit that my white truck with a white cap and full length windoors with limo black on them can be parked in direct sun and, with the windoors and tailgate window open, won't be any warmer than ambient.

When I had an SUV, I had to take a lot more care with where I parked because the window glass made it like a greenhouse.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> 4 door pick up with a cap.


e



I'm another for the four door truck. I have a crew cab f-150 and I love it! Nothing else would fit my dog stuff. I have three XL crates in the bed along with my huge gear bag (sleeves, suit and so on) plus a secondary back with the collars and leashes and stuff. When barked I put an EZ-up over the crates and it stays nice in there. If I don't have all three dogs with me, then I can fit one XL crate or two L crates in the back seat area. If the budget allows, I'm also a fan of leather. The dog hair doesn't stick to it so it's an easy clean up. Plus if the dogs are wet or anything it doesn't really hurt it or stain too easy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I really like my ford freestyle. Not the best for dogs, but much better than my saturn was... tons of room! I can fit two 42" crates and a 36" easily, or two 36" crates and 32" with one backseat up.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love my Mercedes GL450. It holds everything and then some, but if it's gas mileage you are concerned about then you don't want this one. It's a gas pig and takes super unleaded only.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Minivan is the best bang for the buck. Some of the newer small SUVs and cross overs get better gas mileage than my minivan, but they cost 4+ times more up front and can't fit *half* the stuff. I can fit 4 crated GSDs in my minivan and still have several feet of space between the crates and ceiling to pack. For flyball I am now often hauling one of the team's boxes which are huge, and I still have 2-3 dogs and all my normal gear, spare crates, chairs, cooler, etc. The thing with a minivan is the floor-to-ceiling space. You just don't get that with any SUV unless I'm expected to drive a Hummer out of state every weekend. My minivan is paid off!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Ford F-150 all the way for me. We don't do any competition (yet)...but when I have to pack up for work and travel with three dogs to start a new project it's really a lifesaver. We have to take everything we need to live and set up an office for about three months at a time. That's a LOT of stuff.

Mine is Flex Fuel, so I have the option of paying a little more for E85 Ethanol and it bumps up my gas mileage. Also, they make an EcoBoost engine that I'll definitely go for when I trade in next time.

The newer models have built in tailgate steps (for people)...or there are aftermarket products available, as well. There's even a whole tailgate bench that you can flip over and out that I've been coveting for a while. It doubles as a step for dogs. Meantime, I back up over a curb or a hill that has a grassy landing whenever possible to shorten the in/out jump. And I have a carpet liner for the tailgate. I used to use my suitcase as a step for my last senior to get in/out of the cab. Also, the back seats fold up, so you have a mostly flat back floorboard...there's a jack under one seat. That's where my current senior rides, in the A/C with me. The younger dogs get kennels secured in the bed.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I have one of those aluminum tarps, they are great!

Magwart, I did consider an Element, but naturally they stopped making it the year before, so finding a used one wasn't easy! lol I'll keep my eyes open for one though.

I think anything starting with 'Mercedes' will be well beyond my price range.

Liseje, what kind of minivan do you have?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mazda MPV 2004. Stopped making them in 2006. It's the smallest minivan but still a minivan so it holds a LOT of stuff but isn't as big and "soccer mom" as some of the other minivans. It's actually shorter than the mid-sized car it replaced. We go on vacation for 2 weeks in the summer taking 3 dogs (crated) plus all of our clothes, vacuum, kayak, large box fans, extra dog crates and ex-pens, fishing and other lake gear.... I travel at least one weekend a month for dog events, often out of state, all requiring dogs to be crated during travel with extra crates for the hotel, venue, etc plus all of our gear, my photography stuff. I need a LOT of space above and beyond the amount of space the crates take. We used to haul five dogs and three people to Schutzhund every Sunday. Pretty much everyone I know that has more than two dogs and isn't camping in a trailer uses a minivan or a full sized van to haul their dogs. Nothing else can fit and is as practical.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you looked at the Honda pilot? We like ours, not sure what the cargo dimensions are, but its pretty roomy and has way more head room than the durango DW totaled, not too bad on gas either. Also Chrysler mini vans would be worth checking into. I've never owned one, but we have them in our fleet at work. Given the way they are driven they seem to hold up as good as anything else we have.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

blackshep said:


> I have one of those aluminum tarps, they are great!
> 
> Magwart, I did consider an Element, but naturally they stopped making it the year before, so finding a used one wasn't easy! lol I'll keep my eyes open for one though.


It took us over a month to find a used one we wanted last December, and we had to drive to the next nearest large city to get it. It definitely took some work to locate it--there's _a lot _of demand for them used since they stopped making them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have an aluminum tarp, but what I do at Schutzund and dog events when it's hot/sunny is drape an old bedsheet over the hatch of my van while the hatch is up (bungee cord across so it can't blow off). If the sun is coming on one side, I have more hanging down on that side, so it makes sort of a tent area over the back end of the vehicle and the dogs are shaded, but the hatch is fully open with shaded area underneath. If the sun is facing the front of my van, I throw a sheet over the windshield and close the corners in the front doors to keep it down. One of the main reasons I got the Mazda MPV is because the back windows roll down, not just crack open like a lot of minivans. There is plenty of airflow, and I can just reach inside to grab stuff and not have to constantly open and close the sliders.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Seems like all the people at my training club have the minivans with all the back seats out of them filled with pins. Most of them have the kind where both of the sides have sliding doors and they can leave both doors and the back hatch open. The downside of the Pickup is you can't AC that back area easily.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Have you looked at the Honda pilot? We like ours, not sure what the cargo dimensions are, but its pretty roomy and has way more head room than the durango DW totaled, not too bad on gas either. Also Chrysler mini vans would be worth checking into. I've never owned one, but we have them in our fleet at work. Given the way they are driven they seem to hold up as good as anything else we have.


Yes, my coworker has a Pilot actually. But he said they not fuel efficient, expensive to buy and expensive to insure. I need a vehicle that is reasonably fuel efficient and mostly cost efficient and has good use of it's space. 

I won't lie, the thought of getting a minivan depresses me, but I really think it's probably the most practical choice for me.

But everyone I ask tells me this brand or that brand are garbage etc. I'm not a car person and I detest car shopping. To the point that my last lease I just got the same as the car as the time before and I didn't even pick the colour :laugh:. So all the conflicting advice is stressing me out!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Part of my shopping included getting insurance quotes. The Tacoma was MUCH higher than the Tundra probably because young folks use the little trucks for "mudding"--Minivans are sedate suburban vehicles which is probably owned by a good demographic


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

blackshep said:


> Yes, my coworker has a Pilot actually. But he said they not fuel efficient, expensive to buy and expensive to insure. I need a vehicle that is reasonably fuel efficient and mostly cost efficient and has good use of it's space.
> 
> I won't lie, the thought of getting a minivan depresses me, but I really think it's probably the most practical choice for me.
> 
> But everyone I ask tells me this brand or that brand are garbage etc. I'm not a car person and I detest car shopping. To the point that my last lease I just got the same as the car as the time before and I didn't even pick the colour :laugh:. So all the conflicting advice is stressing me out!


We bought ours used, pilots in the 2-4 year old range are pretty resonable. Compared to a civic the pilots milage is bad, but compared to a mini van there is not much difference. Also our insurance rate dropped, not by a huge amount, but less than our durango. Minivans are great for all the room they provide, but we need vehicles that can keep on going when the snow piles up.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

blackshep said:


> So, I'm looking to possibly break my lease and get a bigger vehicle.
> 
> I have a Honda Civic and believe it or not, I can fit a 36" crate in the back seat, but the crate is now too small for my dog.
> 
> ...


I personally have a Toyota FJ Cruiser and I love it! The back seats lays down and I swear you could put a air mattress back there! Plus there is no carpet, just rubber mats you can take out and spray off and the floors can easily be vacuumed or wiped down as well! I highly recommend it! I have a 2008 and have never had any issues (but I'm itching for a new one). You can get 4WD or 2WD and gas mileage is decent for how large they are. Lots of room  good luck! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

blackshep said:


> I won't lie, the thought of getting a minivan depresses me, but I really think it's probably the most practical choice for me.


I was horrified at the thought of driving a minivan, but I just _couldn't_ cram 3 GSDs in the MINI Cooper, much less a bunch of gear, and go to a dog show. I have to say that it's not horrible. At all, lol. It's the dog-mobile.  

I can't wait to get the MINI detailed, and make it a dog-free zone! (I love love love my MINI).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually really like the Honda Pilot but honestly I don't think it offers even half the space of my minivan. Same with the Element....love them but no way can I crate 3 GSDs plus stack 1-2 smaller dogs/puppies *and* have 3 passengers belted in *and* plenty of room for large gear. The rubber interiors are intriquing but not considering what I would sacrifice in space and gain in cost for the vehicles that offer them. My dogs (and the dogs I've carpooled) are all house dogs so they are clean anyway and have very clean crate habits and none of my dogs get car sick. I made my own cargo liner for my minivan. Bought a large indoor/outdoor patio style rug in a lighter brown color (matches the beige interior and doesn't really show the dirt/hair) and just scissor-cut it to fit the floor of my van. I'm a clean freak though so my van is usually cleaner than most people's cars who don't even own dogs. I've taken my aunts who hate dogs (and one is allergic) on road trips and they've commented that they can't tell I have dogs in my van on a daily basis.

I could buy a model specific cargo liner but this was $20 as opposed to $200.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

That's a great idea for a liner! I will hopefully be getting my new van soon so that's something I will remember to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Liesje said:


> I'm a clean freak though so my van is usually cleaner than most people's cars who don't even own dogs.


Me, on the other hand, when I had an SUV, had mud spattered windows (hey, they kept out the sun!) and once experienced a hairnado when I decided to drive with the windows down. Nice thing about the truck. Particularly with "pig pen".


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a 4 door GMC Sierra with a truck cap. I don't drive it much to training because I want my dog to be in air conditioned temps while traveling and the fuel prices are so high, it costs me double what my Honda Odyssey does. 

So I drive the boring Honda to train, it fits an XL crate, would fit two smaller ones as well if I pulled the 2nd row seats out. I needed the height for the XL varikennel....no SUV's I looked at could accomodate it. 
Everyone has their preferences, so far my boring Honda has been very reliable I drive about 4-500 miles per week just for training, that doesn't include my daily work routes.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I have a Subaru Forester and a Yukon Denali. The Forester is much better on gas than the Yukon is.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

MilesNY said:


> That's a great idea for a liner! I will hopefully be getting my new van soon so that's something I will remember to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, it was a $19 patio rug from Target! Very easy to just cut around the edge of the van with a normal scissors. Keeps the carpeting clean and when I need to put the second row seats back in, it keeps all the hair and dirt from clogging up the latches on the floor.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> I have a 4 door GMC Sierra with a truck cap. I don't drive it much to training because I want my dog to be in air conditioned temps while traveling and the fuel prices are so high, it costs me double what my Honda Odyssey does.
> 
> So I drive the boring Honda to train, it fits an XL crate, would fit two smaller ones as well if I pulled the 2nd row seats out. I needed the height for the XL varikennel....no SUV's I looked at could accomodate it.
> Everyone has their preferences, so far my boring Honda has been very reliable I drive about 4-500 miles per week just for training, that doesn't include my daily work routes.


What I have done with my truck is drive down the highway with the windoors wide open and (for safety just because I am ocd) the secured aluminum dog box is locked. ...... and keep a remote thermometer which I read from the cab. Actually I am thinking of setting him up with a crate in the back seat and then moving him to the truck camper when we "get there" as I can make it very comfortable..


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

We opted for the Pilot and love it. We've got two crates side by side in the back and still have a row of back seats. We fold that row down and put in a third crate when all three of our dogs go with us. Plenty of room, gas mileage is pretty good for the size of the vehicle and drives great.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I haven't read any of the other responses but here's mine.

I have a 2007 Nissan Xterra. Love it but no room for crates (I have kids) and a 36 would fit in the back but would be difficult to access without moving. 

I also have a 2005 Chrysler Town and Country with stown'n'go seating. I LOVE my van. I've not put crates in it as of yet but it offers plenty of useful space. I'm not a big fan of vans but I've grown attached to mine. 

I'm looking at getting a Tundra here in the next couple years. I absolutely love them. They're good trucks, solid. Gas mileage not the best but useful truck and the mileage is actually really good for the size of the vehicle.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

M1A2 Abrams Main Battle Tank-

60+ tons, good in snow and crummy conditions. With a smoothbore 120mm maingun traffic is a breeze....well more vapor to be technical about it. Fits a crew of 4, GSDs can pop out and hang on the deck plates for a refreshing open air experience. No one is gonna mess with your tank with a couple of GSDs manning the 50 cal. Turbine engines will burn anything that combusts pretty much, flex fuel GO GREEN.

Milage might be a bit of a turnoff however ~2 gallons per mile. The 500 gallon capacity does make it an ideal around town commuter. Parking is great too, wherever you stop it is parked. 

General Dynamics really dropped the ball in marketing this little known gem. I can think of many situations in which I would have liked to have been in an M1 but had to get by with my Blazer.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

We have 2 vehicles, a 2012 Durango RT that we use most of the time, and a 2000 Tahoe that we use when Zoey is going to be dirty or when we have multiple dogs with us. 

I have been wanting a used suburban or a hummer H2 for dog transport because I'm just not a minivan kind of guy.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

That's a FANTASTIC idea Liesje!

That Toyota FJ Cruiser is very expensive though too, K Creek? I know someone with one though, and he loves it. I'm on a single income, so I have to be careful about how much I'm spending.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Switchblade906 said:


> We have 2 vehicles, a 2012 Durango RT that we use most of the time, and a 2000 Tahoe that we use when Zoey is going to be dirty or when we have multiple dogs with us.
> 
> I have been wanting a used suburban or a hummer H2 for dog transport because I'm just not a minivan kind of guy.


Friend just recently scored a 2010/11 hybrid Tahoe for something like 14k off list because no one wants the GM hybrid drive. I do not know why, as the integration is seamless and that 6 liter LQ4 engine is a jewel. It'll hustle that 6000 pound lump around with some verve. Yank the last row and I'm sure a late model Tahoe could pretend to be a Suburban.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

brembo said:


> M1A2 Abrams Main Battle Tank-
> 
> 60+ tons, good in snow and crummy conditions. With a smoothbore 120mm maingun traffic is a breeze....well more vapor to be technical about it. Fits a crew of 4, GSDs can pop out and hang on the deck plates for a refreshing open air experience. No one is gonna mess with your tank with a couple of GSDs manning the 50 cal. Turbine engines will burn anything that combusts pretty much, flex fuel GO GREEN.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Can you buy these off lease? lol How much do they go for? lmao


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

I'll take some photos later of the size differences.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

blackshep said:


> That's a FANTASTIC idea Liesje!
> 
> That Toyota FJ Cruiser is very expensive though too, K Creek? I know someone with one though, and he loves it. I'm on a single income, so I have to be careful about how much I'm spending.


Depends on credit, trade in, down payment, etc. but I will say they are somewhat difficult to find used because they hold value so well and based on personal experience have no mechanical issues. Used you could probably find one anywhere from $16K-$25K...shop around! The good thing is that even used, most have has one owner and you can get a pretty good history on the vehicle. I actually traded my first FJ in for a sports car (because it was oh so practical) and 30 days later dumped the sports car for another FJ, not my brighter moment but much more practical a vehicle for my lifestyle. I hope this helps, good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

1998 pontiac transport..took out 2 seats..just the right size for a kennel and a german shepherd dog


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd like to fit TWO kennels, just in case I get a second dog in the future.

Maybe I should hold out for the 2014 Honda Odyssey's, even though I can't afford them!

They come with a built in shop vac!

Vehicle Highlight: 2014 Honda Odyssey


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Several people at my club have purchased the Mercedes Sprinter, diesel. They had the extra air unit put on top. During hot days they can run it all day to keep the dogs cool. Gets 22 MPG and can fit a number of crates at one time. ONe lady found hers on Ebay for 14, 000.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Magwart said:


> You might want to check out a used Honda Element. I don't know if it would accommodate 2 of the great big crates, but it's a fabulous little dog hauler.
> 
> You can completely remove the rear seats (easily, they just unclip and are designed to pop right out and store flat in your garage). You then have a totally flat cargo area with no wheel well. If you occasionally need the seats and want to leave them in, they conveniently flatten and flip up against the wall of the rear area to get them out of the way (this reduces rear visibility though). It looks like this: Google Image Result for http://0.tqn.com/d/suvs/1/0/v/G/-/-/Cargo.JPG With the seats gone, it looks like this:
> Google Image Result for http://0.tqn.com/d/trucks/1/0/-/M/05_element_cargo2.jpg
> ...


Old post, I know. But I'm going to go test drive an Element tomorrow morning, I like my Scion xB, but need something a little bigger I can pull a trailer with.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love our Honda Odyssey and I've heard the new ones are really nice. I love the height inside them, so much space. 
However, they are expensive unfortunately I can't afford to get another one and ours is getting old, it has over 100,000 miles on it. I like that the newer ones have the rear side windows that roll down, ours are just "vents".
My sister used to have a CR-V and now she has a Pilot.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

We have a minivan it is a newer one, we can fit 3 kids and 3 dogs in it. Dodge minivan. .its in a sad state already lol dog hair and kids spills central. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> Old post, I know. But I'm going to go test drive an Element tomorrow morning, I like my Scion xB, but need something a little bigger I can pull a trailer with.


What size/weight trailer are you planning on pulling? Not sure how they're all equipped, but my coworker's only came with a 1" receiver.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I drive a 2004 ford expedition....I bought it before I had kids, bought it back when it was just me and my dogs. I love it and have no plans on replacing it, large cars are so expensive now a days and mine is long paid off....it needs some work done soon. We now have 4 kids, god must of known I would have a need for all those seats at some point....lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I want a big new luxury volvo xc90. I think they are so classy...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I totally forgot to update you guys! I got the dogmobile...it's not sexy, but it is functional, and I'm loving all the extra space for all my dog things.

I got a Dodge Grand Caravan. lol :blush:

I'm not a big fan of Dodge, but their prices were so good right now compared to some of the higher end vans which are about $10K more (I figured I can make a lot of repairs for $10K), the seats fold completely flat (not very many minivans do anymore), I decided to go that route. It has power windows in the second row, and the back windows vent out, they are also power, so that was a handy feature. It fits my 42" crate lengthwise across the back, which leaves me more room in the front part (I got a crate with a front and a side door)

So far so good! My dog is a lot more comfortable, as am I. I can't wait for the summer when I can open up the side doors and the back hatch, it will be so much nicer for her than my car was! Now I'm glad I got the extra large solar blanket, it was always too big for my car, but I think it will fit my Shaggy Waggy (as opposed to Shaggin' Wagon) very well! lol

My dog knew right away it was for her, as soon as I opened the back hatch she put her front feet up and was sniffing everything from top to bottom. The only thing I think she doesn't like is she's sitting so far away from me now, but she'll live. :wub:


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> I love our Honda Odyssey and I've heard the new ones are really nice. I love the height inside them, so much space.


 I looked at the Odyssey, the new ones seats fold into the floor but they aren't flat, so it would be difficult to use a crate in them. They do have a new feature, a built in shop vac, which would be seriously handy for dog people, but then they are a really expensive van too.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 2011 Ford Escape Limited, I've never put a crate in it but my GSD can stand, sit and lay down in the back/trunk area without having to put the back seats down. If both dogs are in the car, they can both sit or one can sit while the other lays down but they both can't lay down at the same time in the back/trunk area.

I LOVE my vehicle. :wub:


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Nigel said:


> What size/weight trailer are you planning on pulling? Not sure how they're all equipped, but my coworker's only came with a 1" receiver.


It's just a little trailer with my riding mower, I pull it with my Toyota Avalon all the time. Plus, it's too late, I got it today. Hugo is not going to like the lack of opening windows in the back though.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> It's just a little trailer with my riding mower, I pull it with my Toyota Avalon all the time. Plus, it's too late, I got it today. Hugo is not going to like the lack of opening windows in the back though.


Small trailer/load like that should be fine. I like how the Toyota FJ and Honda element are set up for utlily inside, much easier to clean, nice vehicles.


----------



## Rottendog (Mar 6, 2014)

Blackshep, nothing wrong with a Dodge, Ive got a Durango for my pups and have a 1500 Ram 4X4 as well. I love both trucks! And I've had very good service from both of them. Enjoy your new van!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Small trailer/load like that should be fine. I like how the Toyota FJ and Honda element are set up for utlily inside, much easier to clean, nice vehicles.


Yeah, really looking forward to being easy to clean


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

There are a couple of companies making top notch vehicle kennel systems like this one from TransK9. Very important to have a secure kennel system in the car/van/SUV setup. Makes it safe, quiet and comfortable for all involved.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

KZoppa said:


> I'm looking at getting a Tundra here in the next couple years. I absolutely love them. They're good trucks, solid. Gas mileage not the best but useful truck and the mileage is actually really good for the size of the vehicle.


I love my Tundra. Rides like a car. Great turning radius. Great capacity and power, (have the 5.7L engine) avg fuel economy about 16.5mpg in mixed driving, highway averages around 17.5 if I drive nicely. It takes a nosedive in fuel economy if I go too fast.

We had a front tire blowout and there was no issue with loss of control of the truck, though. My husband was in the far left lane and safely maneuvered to the right shoulder without having to fight the truck (He was doing about 65 when it happened and it was a wickedly destroyed tire-the entire sidewall was gone with threads holding on the outer ring!). This sucker handles like a champ.

EDIT. Does not fit too well in car washes, even with the mirrors folded in. Parking not a lot of fun either. I usually just park way out in the lot and walk.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

for anyone else looking for a vehicle and wants to crate around 3 crates, a decent used dodge with a 5.9 cummins diesel will get you 20 mpg on the hwy. ac can be added to the cap, just have the truck looked at by a mechanic and plan on putting ball joints. engines will go 300000 miles with very little care. a dog ramp makes getting in and out easy.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I love my Expedition. The only thing I don't like with my new one is this one has Captain Chairs as the second row of seats and the way they fold down keeps me from being able to fit a kennel in lengthwise, but I can fit it in widthwise...but only one. My original Expedition could fit two large kennels with no issue.

The upside is, the early models (1999-2004) are going super cheap and they are work horses. I even get really good gas mileage; my newish Expedition gets me from SoMD to Pittsburgh on one tank of gas whereas my old one took 1 1/2 (about 400 miles give or take a few).


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know how some of you do it. My F-150 crew cab is getting too small haha. Three XL crates in the bed, one 36" crate in the back seat along with gear bag, scratch pants, sleeves, bite suit training vests and so on. I feel lucky to have the front two seats now days :crazy:


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> Plus, it's too late, I got it today. Hugo is not going to like the lack of opening windows in the back though.


Congrats on the Element! One tip we've learned with ours: the hard plastic textured flooring in the cargo area _can _be a little slippery, esp. with wet dogs who've been out playing in the mud. 

Costco and Home Depot sell a foam flooring material for garages that has interlocking squares that are easy to cut to fit to cover the whole cargo area. They make it easier for the dogs to stand (a little cushiony, and better traction when wet). Once you cut it to fit, the whole thing pulls out (EASILY) to be hosed off (and you can then shop vac out or broom out the hair and damp mop inside). 

Here's an example: Best Step Black Diamond Plate 2 ft. Square interlocking Foam Mats (4-Pack)-BS100-4HDT at The Home Depot . It really works GREAT in the Element.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> I love my Expedition. The only thing I don't like with my new one is this one has Captain Chairs as the second row of seats and the way they fold down keeps me from being able to fit a kennel in lengthwise, but I can fit it in widthwise...but only one. My original Expedition could fit two large kennels with no issue.
> 
> The upside is, the early models (1999-2004) are going super cheap and they are work horses. I even get really good gas mileage; my newish Expedition gets me from SoMD to Pittsburgh on one tank of gas whereas my old one took 1 1/2 (about 400 miles give or take a few).


Ya that is one reason I refuse to upgrade my 2004 expedition....I am not a fan of captain chairs. But because they are a pain with car seats in them. I have no room for a crate since I have 4 kids, 2 in the middle and 2 in the back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a Chevy Suburban. Great for what ever or where ever you fell like.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I can certainly not recommend my genesis coupe. Although she gets the whole back seat for herself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Congrats on the Element! One tip we've learned with ours: the hard plastic textured flooring in the cargo area _can _be a little slippery, esp. with wet dogs who've been out playing in the mud.
> 
> Costco and Home Depot sell a foam flooring material for garages that has interlocking squares that are easy to cut to fit to cover the whole cargo area. They make it easier for the dogs to stand (a little cushiony, and better traction when wet). Once you cut it to fit, the whole thing pulls out (EASILY) to be hosed off (and you can then shop vac out or broom out the hair and damp mop inside).
> 
> Here's an example: Best Step Black Diamond Plate 2 ft. Square interlocking Foam Mats (4-Pack)-BS100-4HDT at The Home Depot . It really works GREAT in the Element.


Love that idea, thanks. I guess I'm going to costco tomorrow.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Congrats on the Element! One tip we've learned with ours: the hard plastic textured flooring in the cargo area _can _be a little slippery, esp. with wet dogs who've been out playing in the mud.
> 
> Costco and Home Depot sell a foam flooring material for garages that has interlocking squares that are easy to cut to fit to cover the whole cargo area. They make it easier for the dogs to stand (a little cushiony, and better traction when wet). Once you cut it to fit, the whole thing pulls out (EASILY) to be hosed off (and you can then shop vac out or broom out the hair and damp mop inside).
> 
> Here's an example: Best Step Black Diamond Plate 2 ft. Square interlocking Foam Mats (4-Pack)-BS100-4HDT at The Home Depot . It really works GREAT in the Element.


I picked up an 8 pack for only $13 at Costco, works great. Thanks again for the idea.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

nktigger99 said:


> Ya that is one reason I refuse to upgrade my 2004 expedition....I am not a fan of captain chairs. But because they are a pain with car seats in them. I have no room for a crate since I have 4 kids, 2 in the middle and 2 in the back.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Yeah...I had no idea the Captain's Chairs would be this much of an issue. It takes forever to get the crate in the car because of having to fold down all the seats, then I have no room for anything else but the crate. The gas mileage is great, but I'd go back to my 99 Expedition in a heartbeat because the 3rd row of seats sat in my garage and I had a metric crap ton of room; I was able to fit 2 large crates and one medium crate, plus three cat carriers, and still had room for luggage and another human. When I was looking for a new one, I couldn't find an inexpensive older model without a ton of miles on it...I wasn't paying 10k for a 98 with over 200k miles on it.


----------

